# We won!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sorry, had to share  I'm a total dorky "pageant mom" for my dog lol.

Murph was in his first of three costume contests today at Petsmart! He got first place! 


Waiting for the results:










(here's a side view from the other day, so you can see his cute little shell)










Woohoo! My mom and I got so excited when they said he won first place haha











And he got a framed photo for a keepsake












Two more next weekend, one on Saturday, one Sunday, both at the pet boutiques I do all of my shopping at. I think the prize for first place at both is a 100 dollar gift card, fingers crossed, that sure would be nice to spoil them!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

awesome! great work murph!! you're just too cute for your own good! :biggrin:


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. Good job


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations! He is SO cute! Lola came in 4th at PetSmart out of 16-20 dogs.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So freakin cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Obviously you picked the right outfit. And of course he is the cutest dog of all.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations! He is so adorable in that outfit. I am sooooo tempted to buy one of the dogs an outfit just because of Murphy, and I don't even have anywhere to take them!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Cutie Murph...love him...how could he not win!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Murph!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats... He is so stinkin' cute :biggrin: 

This must have been the weekend for DFC dogs to win costume contests, Harleigh got 2nd place in the costume contest she was entered in! :tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

yessss! congrats! WE ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD WITH CUTENESS!

what was harleigh?


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

So cute :3


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Why are people such debbie downers? People on another forum I'm close with said I have a problem! Oy vey. What.the.eff.ever.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

YAY!!!!! Good for Murph!!:clap2:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hes the curtests dang frog I ever did see! My downstairs bathroom is froggy! gee Wouldnt it be funny if I put Murphys (froggy Murph that is) pic in there hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! So dang cute is he!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

meggels said:


> yessss! congrats! WE ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD WITH CUTENESS!
> 
> what was harleigh?


She was a Squirrel :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww how cute! Congratulations!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Why are people such debbie downers? People on another forum I'm close with said I have a problem! Oy vey. What.the.eff.ever.


What's your problem?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

meggels said:


> Why are people such debbie downers? People on another forum I'm close with said I have a problem! Oy vey. What.the.eff.ever.


What are you talking about?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

A few girls were being beyotches and said "yoiu have a problem" for dressing up Murph *eyeroll*


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> A few girls were being beyotches and said "yoiu have a problem" for dressing up Murph *eyeroll*


They're just jealous because you got a first place ribbon and they didn't


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Xellil is right, and we are all happy for you! That just proves, you need to stay right here with us!


----------

